# رساله منى للمسيح( ilove you joes+)



## ميراى البرنسيسه (25 مايو 2011)

*انا حبك يارب لانك انت قوتى:new8::new8::36_3_16::Red_Hearts::Red_Heart_with_Arro:Red_Heart_with_Arro:Red_Heart::Red_Heart::Red_Heart::11_6_204::Red_Flying_Heart_2::36_3_21::36_3_19::16_14_24:*
*احبك لانك خالقت لى كل الاشياء الجميله*
*احبك لانك اعتيطنى قوى انا ادوس الحيات:36_22_25: والعقارب وكلقوات العدو*
*واحبك ايضالانك تشفى المرض:36_1_66::36_33_7:*
*وتقويناوتحبنا كلنا*
*يارب اسمعنا فى كل حين لما ننديلك كن معنا فى شدائدنا وفى ضياقتا يارب خفف المريض وادى المحتاج وشرب العطشان واللى نفسه فى حاجه يارب جبهاله *
*بنحبك يا يسوع لان حبك بين الضلوع*
*اتمنى)يعجبكم):16_4_10::Throbbing_Heart::16_14_21::big29::big29::174xe:*​


----------



## DODY2010 (25 مايو 2011)

بنحبك يا يسوع لان حبك بين الضلوع...راااااااااااائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## انا دارن القمر (25 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى يا ميراى يا برنسيسه على صلاتك الجميله دى*


----------



## باسبوسا (27 مايو 2011)

*ميررررررررررررررررررررسى جدا يا ميراى البرنسيسة جدا جدا جدا جدا ميررررررررررررسى .*


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (28 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى يا انا دارن القمر ويا باسبوسا ويا دودى ميرسى ليكوا كلكم*


----------



## مريم12 (28 مايو 2011)

*رااائع يا ميرااااااااااااى
تسلم ايدك يا قمررر​*


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (29 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى يا مريم على اعجابك بهذه الصلاه*


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2011)

*يارب اسمعنا فى كل حين لما ننديلك كن معنا فى شدائدنا  وفى ضياقتا يارب خفف المريض وادى المحتاج وشرب العطشان واللى نفسه فى حاجه  يارب جبهاله *
*بنحبك يا يسوع لان حبك بين الضلوع

ميرسي يا ميراي

كلمات رائعة 

يسوع يباركك
*


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (4 فبراير 2012)

_*ميرسى يا كليمو*_


----------



## twety (7 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا ميراى للصلاة الجميله دى
ربنا يفرح قلبك

بس اسمحيلى انقل الموضوع لقسم مخدع الصلاة


**ينقل*​


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (8 فبراير 2012)

*اوك انقله بس المشكله ان انا اللى مصليه الصلاة دى مش نقلاها بس علشانك اوك مفيش مشكله بس ابقى قول ان دى بتاعتى*


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (27 أبريل 2012)

ميراى البرنسيسه قال:


> *اوك انقل*


----------

